# Hash, Hash Oil, Kief Thread



## budforever442200 (Jan 29, 2008)

i saw a couple posts on general growing regarding making hash. Why not make a thread all about hash and oil making?

JAH LOVE!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2008)

Idk how to make it but i love smoking it ahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

here we go.......


hash....


----------



## budforever442200 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats why people need a thread on it! I'll even write a whole post on making hash with a washing machine with pics! im planing on doing it in a couple days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

honey oil........


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

budforever442200 said:


> Thats why people need a thread on it! I'll even write a whole post on making hash with a washing machine with pics! im planing on doing it in a couple days.




done.....https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=109......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

budforever442200 said:


> Yeaaaaaaahhhh!!!!!!


now post your pics. i love hash pics.


----------



## budforever442200 (Jan 29, 2008)

its too big of a pic but ifyou look at my pics in my gallery i have one oil pic. im going to post a whole washing machine hash making post in a couple days when i do it.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> here we go.......
> 
> 
> hash....
> ...


Your hash looks excellent man.
Very nice work.
I especially like the piece your holding where you have a glove on.
Hopefully one day i can grow enough weed in my country to make a lump like that.

Can you tell us if those hashes are from several mixed strains or did you make them all from a single strain?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Your hash looks excellent man.
> Very nice work.
> I especially like the piece your holding where you have a glove on.
> Hopefully one day i can grow enough weed in my country to make a lump like that.
> ...



all different kinds.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool cheers.
I wouldn't mind a slice of that
I have made bits like that myself but never that large.
I love to slice it into disks.
Looking at it after its been sliced gives me some kind of weird pleasure


----------



## NL1xHZ (Mar 4, 2011)

Is that bubble hash in your first photos? Could you share your method? Loooks wonderful.


----------

